# Tegu enrichment?



## rrcoolj (Sep 5, 2009)

So as we all know tegus are very clever animals. I always feel bad for Riley in his semi bare cage with just a water bowl, basking spot, and hide. So I did somethings for him. I got some malaysian driftwood and put moss on it and he loves to dig through the moss. But then I had a great idea. Instead of just feeding him superworms, I put the superworms in about 1-2inces of substrate. Riley had a free for all digging up all those worms. I think He really enjoyed himeself. Im going to try other stuff to stimulate my little guy.

Any of you guys ever used tegu "enrichment"?


----------

